# purple haze



## wesley (Apr 5, 2008)

i just want to no if anyone can give me aq lil info on the purple haze like its flowering time and what not never grown it b4 an just started 11 babys thanks


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

go on everybodydoesit.com usful info there


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

I've read that purple haze flowers in 8-10 weeks. I've also smoked some purple haze and it was some killer so I'm sure you will be pleased. Good luck with the babies. You should start a grow journal for sure. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## harvester (Apr 7, 2008)

haze takes a long time to mature also grows long and lanky and all haze gives me a headace. ive had purple haze super silver haze jock horror and plain ol haze every one tastes excatly the same and they all give a headace. there is soo much haze around here man i hate haze


----------



## harvester (Apr 7, 2008)

but i hope yours comes out killer good i prefer the skunky weeds


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

the only thing ive heard about purple haze is that there is very little true"purple haze." like harvester said, haze grows big and takes a long time,2 things im not lookn for in my situation.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 7, 2008)

where are you guys getting purple haze from?  I was under the impression that purple haze was long extint, it was almost like one of those urban legends.  True purple haze is 100% Sativa, and takes atleast 11-12 weeks to flower, and like neville Haze can take up to 15 weeks or more.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 7, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> haze takes a long time to mature also grows long and lanky and all haze gives me a headace. ive had purple haze super silver haze jock horror and plain ol haze every one tastes excatly the same and they all give a headace. there is soo much haze around here man i hate haze


 
Wow i wish I lived where you live...It is very hard to find REAL haze around here because it is not profitible for commerical growers because of its long growing season, and crappy yields.  It is also not an easy plant to grow inside, but let me tell you, IMHO haze is the best daytime smoke.  Haze is the most heady, trippy, up high that you can possibly get.  I love it, but it is just not economical for me to grow, but i do try to grow a pure haze 1 per year, as my treat to myself


----------



## harvester (Apr 7, 2008)

sooooooo much haze around the north east usa its like the new commercial strain.


----------



## wesley (Apr 12, 2008)

so what would you go with ?


----------



## wesley (Apr 12, 2008)

they come from growers in quebec nice dark purple bud from what i seen


----------



## harvester (Apr 12, 2008)

yea your on to something there wes. they are purple and the [istisl are verry orange. but i prefer a skunky taste and the hazes ive had has anything but a skunky taste plus the high is racy i like couchlock go with a disel or a white widow imho


----------

